# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Компьютерная графика >  Немного и моего)

## rakel

Всегда любила рисовать, но профессия художника в наши дни не обеспечивает сытую жизнь. Решила заняться веб-дизайном и вот есть первый результат. Оцените плоды труда https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...yshka.kiev.ua/ можно глянуть фото проекта. Как думаете, норм?

----------

Лилия60 (16.07.2019)

----------


## magistr

> Всегда любила рисовать, но профессия художника в наши дни не обеспечивает сытую жизнь. Решила заняться веб-дизайном и вот есть первый результат. Оцените плоды труда https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...yshka.kiev.ua/ можно глянуть фото проекта. Как думаете, норм?


страница не найдена

----------

